# 70 GTO 8-Track Player Installation



## daviej22 (Jun 1, 2012)

I recently purchased an original 8-track player and I really want to mount it in my 70 GTO. I'm having difficulty finding installation documentation that shows me exactly what brackets I need to start and finish the install. I've seen multiple brackets online and in catalogs but don't know exactly where everything mounts and bolts. Anyone know where I can find some information or tell me everything I need to get this thing installed???


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

This should help...
It's from the 1969 Service Manual; installation is the same for 1969 & 1970.










I've also attached a copy of the image file in case this is too small to read.
HTH!


----------



## daviej22 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks so much for this - it will help tremendously! Take care.


----------

